# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  ber den groen Teich - Sdwesten der USA

## lebertran

Ich wrde nchste Jahr gern mal richtig gro auf Tour gehen. So ein Trip wie hier schwebt uns vor: deutschland-traveling.de/phoenix-motorhomes-und-andere-anbieter-erfahrungsberichte-helfen-bei-der-anbieterauswahl/
Sdwesten der USA. Arizona und Kalifornien. 
Nur die Frage, die sich aufdrngt: Wie knnen wir das irgendwie mit Surfen verknpfen??? Die Kste ist ja eher fr Wellenreiter interessant (ok, geht zur Not auch). Aber gibt`s auch coole Windsurf-Spots, die ihr empfehlen knnt? Freue mich ber Tipps!

----------


## core_man_2000

In der SF Bay Area hat es im Sommer satt Wind. Ich war vor ~15 Jahren mal da, leider von Oktober-Dezember, da hatte es nur sporadisch Wind. Aber wie mir ein Einheimischer gesagt hat: "If you are willing to travel around the bay you will find a place where you can plane almost every day during summer" sinngem...
Das grere Problem wird sein, Material zu leihen. Schon vor 15 Jahren (als Windsurfen noch hipp war) war das nicht ganz einfach. Es gibt wahrscheinlich keinerlei Surfstationen (das gleiche Problem habe ich wahrscheinlich nchsten Sommer in Oregon, siehe meinen Post).
Im Sden Richting LA hats dann eigentlich keinen nennenswerten Wind mehr. Ich war ein paar Mal in LA und Santa Barbara, in SB gibts ne gewisse Thermik mit so 10-13 kn wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da gab es vor 15 Jahren einen Spot, wo sich die lokalen Windsurfer getroffen haben. Ich glaube aber, die besaen nur groes Material.
So richtig gut wirds dann wieder in Baja California, aber da habe ich (leider) keine eigenen Erfahrungen, wurde nur immer wieder von den Locals erzhlt.

----------


## paulchen

hi lebertran,

wenn, dann nimm dein eigenes material mit. das windsurfen ist am amerikanischen festland so gut wie ausgestorben...
Ich habe vor einigen jahren einen urlaub in kalifornien, arizona und nevada gemacht. letztes jahr gings dann nach washington, oregon und dem norden von kalifornien. whrend der gesamten urlaubszeit habe ich lediglich am columbia river und am awt-spot pistolriver windsurfer (1 schwede + 1 kiter) gesehen. 

in der surf war aber vor 1-3 jahren mal einen reisebericht von tilo ebner ber das gewnschte gebiet. wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren genaue angaben zu den spots abgedruckt.

gru, paul

----------


## lebertran

Wir waren brigens Anfang Juni fr drei Wochen unterwegs. Ohne eigenes Material. Aber das war kein Problem. Haben uns vorher schlau gemacht, wo es was gibt. War jetzt nie das beste und neueste, aber es war echt ok. Insgesamt ein mega geiler Trip.

----------

